# M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)



## Minaro (8. Januar 2015)

*M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

Hi Leute,
Beim aufrüsten bin ich auf M2 SSDs gestoßen und deren unglaubliche Transferraten und für mich heißt es, eine von denen brauche ich! 
Mainboard mit 3.0 Pcie Lanes und alles habe ich dafür, nur jetzt kommt meine Frage, wie kühle ich diese Festplatten?
Laut Tests kommen ja z.B. die Samsung XP941 auf wahnsinnige Temperaturen von 113 Grad, was sich nicht gesund anhört. Bald könnten ja die 951 von denen kommen, aber generell: 
Reicht gute luftkühlung, um eine Überhitzung zu verhindern? 
Werde mein Gehäuse ohnehin voll mit 140/120er Silent Wings ausstatten, aber diese Werte geben mir doch zu denken. Kann da nicht theoretisch das mainboard zu schaden kommen? 

Hoffe auf eure Tipps und Infos, als Laie hilft jede info  

(Falls die Formatierung eine Katastrophe ist..., ich tippe vom Handy aus >_>)


----------



## julianbl (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

Also deinem Mainboard macht das nichts. Wie es mit der SSD aussieht, dürfte zwar nicht ganz gesund sein aber die SSD dürfte das auch nicht so viel ausmachen, auch weil ich glaube das die SSD nicht so warm wird im normal fall.


----------



## EiNGaMeR (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

Um ein wenig zu helfen schreibe ich auch was dazu. Ich selber hab seit ein paar Monate ne M.2 SSD von ADATA Premier Pro SP900 M.2 128GB
meine SSD wird höchstens 52 grad warm bei 4std spielen  sie ist halt nicht so schnell wie ne Samsung XP941, und wird sicher nicht so heiß!
aber die SSD`s machen die Temperaturen nichts aus denn sonst wäre meine schon längst im Eimer! so wie ich spiele 

man soll sich keine sorgen machen. nur wenn die temps über die angegben werte gehen. dann soll man handeln aber ich denke solche werte werden ganz selten
erreicht oder gar nie. und wenn doch wird die leistung gedrosselt damit nichts mit der SSD passiert! Hab ich mal in einem bericht im Internet gelesen 

Crysis 3 braucht sehr viel Leistung, und meine m.2 ssd wird auch nur 52 grad warm .laut Hersteller darf sie bis 70 Grad warm werden.

MFG


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

Notfalls noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen, der genau auf die SSD ausgerichtet ist. Die Gefahr der Überhitzung besteht wahrscheinlich nur , wenn die SSD keinen Luftstrom zur  Kühlung hat.


----------



## Vhailor (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

113 Grad?? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Letzten Endes hast du auf der M.2 doch auch nur den Flashspeicher und einen Controller sitzen. Soweit also nichts anderes als bei einer SSD. Lediglich die Anbindung ist eine andere. Der Controller der 941 müsste dann ja der einzige schuldige sein, der für die Temps verantwortlich ist und zudem so heiß laufen wie Grafikkarten ohne Kühlung. Wie gesagt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
CB hat gestern vom neuen Marvell-Controller berichtet: Marvell fÃ¼hrt SSD-Controller 88SS1093 mit 2,9 GB/s vor - ComputerBase
Dort z.B. ist explizit keine Kühlung nötig, bei höheren Transferraten.

edit: Wie @007 über mir schon geschrieben hat, solltest du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite sein, wenn hin und wieder mal ein Lüftchen an der Karte vorbei zieht ^^


----------



## Combi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*

was ich immer noch vermisse,ist die aussage,ob die m2 als ssd-speicher oder angesprochen wird,oder zur beschleunigung,zusätzlich zum ram.
ich habe 4 ssd´s verbaut und hdd´s.
ich würde so eine zum beschleunigen des systems dazu packen.
kann/muss man im bios einstellen,wie die m2 genutzt wird?
als speicher,für zb das system,wäre es für mich sinnlos.

die frage habe ich bisher explizit noch in keinem beitrag beantwortet bekommen...


----------



## Minaro (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*



Vhailor schrieb:


> 113 Grad?? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Letzten Endes hast du auf der M.2 doch auch nur den Flashspeicher und einen Controller sitzen. Soweit also nichts anderes als bei einer SSD. Lediglich die Anbindung ist eine andere. Der Controller der 941 müsste dann ja der einzige schuldige sein, der für die Temps verantwortlich ist und zudem so heiß laufen wie Grafikkarten ohne Kühlung. Wie gesagt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Samsung XP941 & Plextor PX-G256 M6e M.2 Qualification - Puget Custom Computers <- Ist jetzt nicht die erste Seite, auf der ich das gelesen habe.
Aber gut, da ich ja das gesamte Gehäuse voll mit Lüftern packen will, sollte das klar gehen


----------



## Minaro (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: M2 SSD Temperaturen (Kühlung?)*



Combi schrieb:


> was ich immer noch vermisse,ist die aussage,ob die m2 als ssd-speicher oder angesprochen wird,oder zur beschleunigung,zusätzlich zum ram.
> ich habe 4 ssd´s verbaut und hdd´s.
> ich würde so eine zum beschleunigen des systems dazu packen.
> kann/muss man im bios einstellen,wie die m2 genutzt wird?


Da kann ich dir helfen, habe mich auch schon bisschen länger durch die Foren gelesen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden, hängt das von M2 SSD und Mainboard ab.
 (Samsung XP941 & Plextor PX-G256 M6e M.2 Qualification - Puget Custom Computers) Hier eine Liste mit Mainboards , bei denen das Booten von Plextor M6 und Samsung XP941 wohl möglich sein soll)
Bei den neuen X99 Mainboards soll das wohl generell funktionieren. Muss das aber nochmal überprüfen 
Auf jedenfall gibts noch nicht sehr viele Mainboards, die das Booten von M2 SSDs ohne Umwege unterstützen.


----------

